# Updated Slipper List



## parvi_17 (May 15, 2007)

*Paphs*

P. delenatii
P. insigne (X2)
P. (Yerba Buena x Golden Days) x spicerianum
P. (Joyce Hasegawa x chamberlainianum)
P. (Z4135 x charlesworthii)
P. (Pinocchio x primulinum)
P. Ho Chi Minh
P. (Claire de Lune x philippinense var. alba)
P. (Ruby Peacock x Hampshire Raven)
P. (Valerie Tonkin x Maudiae)
P. (S. Gratrix x bellatulum) x micranthum


*Phrags*

P. besseae
P. schlimii
P. schlimii 'Wilcox' AM/AOS (Cardinale)
P. Saint Ouen
P. Grande
P. Ecua-bess
P. Sedenii

*Cyps*

C. Gisela
C. acaule
C. parviflorum var. pubescens (X6)
C. parviflorum var. parviflorum 
C. reginae (X3)
C. Ulla Silkens (X2)
C. macranthos

I also have a Cyp. calceolus and a Cyp. passerinum on their way, as well as a Phrag. kovachii seedling!  

Thanks for viewing my collection!

Joe


----------



## smartie2000 (May 15, 2007)

Nice list there
I didn't know macranthos was hardy in our area


----------



## parvi_17 (May 15, 2007)

Yes if you get a Siberian clone they're hardy to zone 2.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2007)

Looks like a good collection, you're fortunate to live where the Cyps can grow.


----------



## Hien (May 16, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Looks like a good collection, you're fortunate to live where the Cyps can grow.


 As much as I love the look of the cyps, I am dreaming of one day win a MEGA and be able to afford a place in Hawaii (where the real estate is on super hyper from all the Japanese money) or similar weather location where I doze off under sawying palms in between watering outdoor orchids.


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2007)

You can fly me in from Ecuador once a month to take care of your plants.


----------

